# Top Five Pro Wrestlers



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Heres mine

1. Razor Ramone
2. Scott Hall
3. Dimond Stud
4. Diesel
5. Kevin Nash


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

dink
repo man
brooklyn brawler
blue blazer
tugboat and earthquake









nash,ramone(hey chico),shawn michaels and hhh when they were dx and stacey and sunny too..


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

scott stiener aka big poppa pump
Shawn michaels
HHH 
the rock
the dudly boys


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

My top 5:
Steve Austin
Booker T
Terri
Kai&Tai


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

George the Animal Steele
Kamala
Bushwackers
Doink the Clown
Bad News Brown


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> George the Animal Steele
> Kamala
> Bushwackers
> Doink the Clown
> Bad News Brown


 nice choices


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

1) ultamate warrior
2) rick flair
3) triple h
4) h.b.k
5) andre the giant

mpower isn't your number one and number two the same dude as well your four and five


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

MPower said:


> Heres mine
> 
> 1. Razor Ramone
> 2. Scott Hall
> ...


 Razor Ramone is Scott hall! Diesel is Kevin Nash!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

so thats only three wrestlers then right Xenon


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

They were different characters. But yeah they are the same.

I would have to add 
The Rock
HBK


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Is this all-time or currently wrestling? I will try to go in-between :smile:

1) Hulk Hogan
2) Mick Foley i.e. Cactus Jack
3) Chris Benoit
4) Rob Van Dam
5) Rock

Honorable Mention: HBK, HHH, Terry Funk


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...goldberg
...undertaker (the old and good one, not the new bad suck-ass)
...shawn michaels
...chris benoit
...kurt angle (if he tries, he can kick ass







)


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Mine Are:
1. Ultimate Warrior
2. Lance Storm
3. Trish Stratus
4. La Parka
5. Nunzio


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

MPower said:


> Heres mine
> 
> 1. Razor Ramone
> 2. Scott Hall
> ...


 Diamond stud??? Who the the hell??? Or did you mean DDP?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i like all the women wrestlers...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

marco said:


> i like all the women wrestlers...


 ....i think his favorite was the womanly man, chyna


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)




----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

That would be the only gilrl that I would be afraid of


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> MPower said:
> 
> 
> > Heres mine
> ...


 The diamond stud, Aka Scott Hall, Aka Razor Ramon. He had that chracter right before he was razor ramon in wcw in the early 90s, He was with diamond dallas page.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i would be afraid of her too


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > MPower said:
> ...


 Good Call! I thought no one would of got that one.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Mine would be:

1) Kevin Nash(aka Diesel)
2) Bret Hart
3) HBK
4) Scott Hall(aka Razor Ramon)
5) Hulk(The road Warriors-Legion of Doom)
6) Sid Vicious(Psycho Sid, Sid Justice)
7) Chris Benot
8) Stone Cold Steve Austin(aka Stunning Steve Austin)
9) Rob Van Dam
10) Arn Anderson

The best tag teams of all time are:

1) The Demolition(Ax and Smash-I liked crush to) 
2) The Road Warriors(before legion of doom in 80s early 90s)
3) The outsiders
4) Hart Foundation
5) Powers Of Pain(Barbarion and warlord)

That is my top 10







M POWERS what do you think of these lists


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

TRISH STRATUS! TRISH STRATUS! TRISH STRATUS! TRISH STRATUS! TRISH STRATUS! TRISH STRATUS!....in case u didn't notice i like trish stratus














.....i would piss myself in fear if i saw chyna.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Chyna prolly has more testosterone the I do. And thats a scary thought.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Top 5 women:

1) Sunny
2) Sunny
3) Sunny
4) Sunny
5) Sunny


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Favorite Tag Team

1. The Outsiders
2. Mega Powers
3. Taker + Cane
4. Sting + The Narcisist Lex Luger
5. Steiner Brothers


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

MPower said:


> Chyna prolly has more testosterone the I do. And thats a scary thought.


 She probably has enough arm pit hair to keep a bear warm through the winter.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> Mine would be:
> 
> 1) Kevin Nash(aka Diesel)
> 2) Bret Hart
> ...


....i thought it was top five, not top 10


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i dont think any are pros they all are actors!


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> JEARBEAR said:
> 
> 
> > Mine would be:
> ...


 I did not want to leave anyone out.


----------

